# Brands With Chemicles and Other Undisireables To Avoid



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just checked out some of my flour,and leavening ingrediants.

Bad one..White Lilly,Clabber Girl

Good ones,Gold Medal and King Authur.

I have some of both.

L-Cysteine is usually human hair according to Prison Planet.

Aluminum sulfate is aluminum sulfate.

Ue this list for products that are not good to use.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Anything we should be watching for in flour besides the hair thing? We bought a different brand at Costco which seems to be a better price than the grocery store. Ingredients: Wheat flour, amylase, niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid, benzoyl peroxide, ascorbic acid, azodicarbanomide. Unfortunately I can't tolerate whole wheat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Journey said:


> Anything we should be watching for in flour besides the hair thing? We bought a different brand at Costco which seems to be a better price than the grocery store. Ingredients: Wheat flour, amylase, niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid, benzoyl peroxide, ascorbic acid, azodicarbanomide. Unfortunately I can't tolerate whole wheat.


 LOL, I'm not sure,my mind is going through all these changes and its getting bogged down.
:scratch
I'm tring to learn about ingrediants too.I have found out a couple I posted.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

From foodfacts.com:

_azodicarbanomide is a chemical whose primary use is "in the production of foamed plastics." In the United States it is also used as a food additive and flour bleaching agent.

It is banned as a food additive and in food packaging in the United Kingdom. It is banned in most European countries as well as Australia. And its use in Singapore has some pretty severe penalties (up to 15 years in prison and $450,000 fine). That is not the case in the United States.

According to Food Lorists, "In the UK, the H.S.E has identified azodicarbonamide as a respiratory sensitiser (a possible cause of asthma) and determined that products should be labeled with "May cause sensitisation by inhalation." _

:scratch: Store-bought bread was making my husband's allergies and asthma worse, so I started baking bread, but often that bothered him too. I thought he was allergic to wheat but yet wheat products didn't always trigger it.

Maybe it's what's in the flour. Hmmm. Guess I'll get back to using my wheat grinder more often and make our flour and see how he does.

Added a few minutes later: I just checked the "enriched, bleached white flour" I bought at Costco the other day and it just says "bleaching agents", so I'll have to go to the website for Conagra. In the list of ingredients it lists "Malted barley flour"...??? In white flour? Weird.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> From foodfacts.com:
> 
> _azodicarbanomide is a chemical whose primary use is "in the production of foamed plastics." In the United States it is also used as a food additive and flour bleaching agent.
> 
> ...


 Thats in my Gold Medal flour too,barley.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't think it sounded too yummy. Thanks GypsySue. I don't really care what colour my flour is. Apparently bleaching gives it more "gluten-producing potential" (from wikipedia). I do wish I could tolerate whole wheat so we could grind our own. It's driving me nuts. :gaah: $18 or so plus shipping for the same amount of King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose compared to $9 for what we have now. Something to think about though if I see some anywhere.

Oh, the King Arthur contains "malted barley flour (a natural yeast food)" as it's second ingredient.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Are there health food stores where you could get organic white flour for a reasonable cost? 

When the chain grocery stores here put the 25-lb. bags on sale (mainly in October and November) they have the bleached and the unbleached for the same price. I guess this year I'll stock up on it so I don't have to buy cheap white flour at Costco with nasty ingredients in it. 

I have a wheat grinder but (I hate to admit this) there are some things that just aren't as good made with whole wheat flour.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Are there health food stores where you could get organic white flour for a reasonable cost?
> 
> When the chain grocery stores here put the 25-lb. bags on sale (mainly in October and November) they have the bleached and the unbleached for the same price. I guess this year I'll stock up on it so I don't have to buy cheap white flour at Costco with nasty ingredients in it.
> 
> I have a wheat grinder but (I hate to admit this) there are some things that just aren't as good made with whole wheat flour.


 I've never known of a health food store that was not expensive.But sometimes they do have sales,but I think thats clearence items.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

I will take a look. I don't know of any around here that would carry things like that but there must be something in the larger cities around us. I think I might have found one that carries bulk flour. We can get food safe pails from one of the grocery store's bakery departments no problem. So I guess it's time to find out about prices and save up for a while. Hopefully it will be more doable than organic free-range chicken. 

Since we're on the topic of "chemicals and other undesirables" could someone give me a quick summary of why irrigation is bad?? Context: "our herbs and spices are non-irrigated, fresh, and meet the highest standards"


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you sure they say irrigated? It may be a typo for "irradiated ". I want to "not" get radiated. lol


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup, I copied and pasted. I was wondering if that could have been it. Thanks. If I can find a way to contact them, I'll let them know.


----------

